# Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?



## Taker_der_Faker (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe hier schon die Suche genutzt und auch bei Google nicht genug gefunden.
Möchte in Zukunft mit auftreibendem Fetzen an der Grundrute fischen und möchte von euch ein paar Tipps 
Die POsenrute ist keine Alternative für mich!

Wie lasst ihr den Fetzen auftreiben, ohne das es die scheuen Zander verschreckt?

Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## feko (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Wie soll das denn gehen?
Bei nem köfi könnte dir da mehr weitergeholfen werden.
Wie du schon sasgt,die Zander sind scheu,ich geh mal von nem Stillgewässer aus.
Kork,U-ose usw fallen allein deswegen schon mal aus.


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Fetzen wird schwer!!! Da würde mir nur ne kleine Styropor Kugel einfallen. Ganzes Fischchen ist viel einfacher.


----------



## kernell32 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Bei Strömung ein stück Styropor o. Ä.  Wie ne u-pose ein gutes stück vor dem fetzen montieren.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Einen fetzen musst du extern auftreiben lassen, also irgendeinen Auftriebskörper auf das Vorfach ziehen oder irgendwo am Haken anbringen. Wenn die Zander ohnehin scheu sind, halt ich das aber für keine gute Idee. 

Ich lasse beim Zanderfischen nichts auftreiben. Einige meiner Freunde machen das, ich habe aber noch nie erlebt, dass die signifikant besser gefangen hätten, eher das Gegenteil...


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Mir würd einfallen:
Schwanzhälfte, styroporkugel mit nem kleinen stück schnur durchgefädelt in dem, was beim durchtrennen von der bauchhöhle übrig bleibt, verstecken


----------



## kati48268 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Solche Schaumstoffzylinder oder -quader kannst du im Angelzubehör finden und auf's Vorfach bis über den (dann großen) Haken ziehen.
Fetzen drum herum arbeiten; oben z.B. auch noch auf das Vorfach ziehen + auf den Haken stecken, mit dehnbarem Garn (Laden für Nähzeugs) umwickeln.

Gibt auch kleinere, durchsichtige U-Posen.

Ein anderer Weg wäre, ein System mit Seitenarm zu verwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

DropShot, da kannste ja die Höhe (Entfernung zum Blei) einstellen.....


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Interessant wäre auch noch zu wissen wo geangelt werden soll. Und falls ne Strömung vorhanden sein soll wie diese verläuft.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Erstmal danke für eure Tipps! 
Geangelt wird hauptsächlich in einer alten Kiesgrube, bisher habe ich es so ähnlich wie von Trollwut beschrieben gemacht und stelle davon gleich mal ein Foto ein 
Meine Idee ist es die beiden Montagen Auftreibend und auf Grund liegend gegeneinander zu testen!


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder!
Das Knicklichtröhrchen habe ich mit auf den Haken geschoben, damit er nicht im Fisch verschwindet, da ich so schon einen Fehlbiss provoziert habe. #c
AM liebsten fische ich auch ganze Köfis und schiebe denen in sämtliche Körperöffnungen den Schaumstoff rein.....


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Hast du damit denn schon gefangen?

Darf ich fragen, warum eine Pose nicht in Frage kommt?


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

@Ronny ich möchte die Montage stationär anbieten und nicht durch das Wiederauswerfen Unruhe an den Angelplatz bringen.
Gefangen habe ich auf Auftreibdenen Köderfisch beim letzten mal besser denn je. Vier Runs in einer Nacht anstatt 1 Run pro Nacht, was aber bisher auch Zufall sein kann, da ein Ansitz kein signifikantes Ergebnis ist


----------



## Matthias89 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Was mir gerade in den Kopf kommt...
Ein Laufblei und zwischen Blei und Vorfach ein schwimmender Spirolino. Somit kann theoretisch sogar die Höhe einstellen. Oder wie ich ab und zu auf Aal fische, an die Hauptschnur kommt als erstes ein dreier Wirbel an den Seiten Arm kommt das Vorfach und an das andere Ende wieder ca. 2m von der Hauptschnur. Auf das zweite Stück Hauptschnur kommt erst ein Posenstopper dann ne Upose und zum Schluss das Grundblei. Über den Posenstopper kann dann die Höhe des Köders eingestellt werden.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

@Matthias, kannst du mir vielleicht in Paint ein Bild malen, damit ich mir das besser vorstellen kann? (Das mit dem Spirolino habe ich verstanden)
Oder vielleicht ein Foto deiner Montage?
DANKE schon mal


----------



## Matthias89 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Ich hoffe das Bild macht es deutlicher.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

@ Matthias das sieht super aus, aber ist das denn auch Verwickelungsfrei?
Sieht aber schon sehr gut aus! DANKE, DANKE!


----------



## kernell32 (18. Mai 2014)

Bei der Montage vom Bild würde ich allerdings sofort anschlagen da der Zander das Blei mitschleppen muss wenn er loszieht Resultat wäre dann wohl Fehlbiss

Edit: oder läuft der haken frei?


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

ALso ich denke das der Haken freilaufend an der Hauptschnur ist, das die Montage sonst zum Zanderfischen ungeeignet wäre  
Also meine ich verstanden zu haben, das der SChwimmkörper und das Blei quasi der Seitenarm sind!


----------



## kernell32 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Ok alles klar, jo das sieht super aus


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

die hauptschnur muss frei laufen.

für das rig ist ein großer runring pflicht und verwicklungsfrei ist es definitv nicht!

bei solchen sachen finde ich den namen und urheber auch wichtig. ist in diesem fall das john sidley oder dyson rig. je nachdem man auf hecht oder aal unterwegs ist


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Du kannst auch zumindest im Stillwasser oder Gewässern mit leichter Strömung mit Pose den Köder stationär anbieten ohne erneut auszuwerfen.


----------



## feko (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Eben,ich verstehe das Ganze auch nicht....
Wo ist das Problem mit pose zu fischen,ohne das diese abtreibt?
Und wofür auftrieb?
Der Zander nimmt auch ,oder grade einen Köfi oder Fetzen der am Grund rumliegt.
Mit so einer komischen Auftriebsmontage ist eines garantiert-die anderen Kollegen fangen besser,und selber bleibt man Schneider =)
vg


----------



## kati48268 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ... ist in diesem fall das john sidley oder dyson rig...


Das Rig ist ja für Lebendköder gedacht und hat dabei den Nachteil, dass sich der Köfi in dem Seitenarm vertüdeln wird.
Besser funktioniert da das Paternoster von Greys:
http://prowla.greysfishing.com/de-d...oms/prowla-booms/prowla-360-paternoster-boom/

Für tote KöFis & Fetzen ist beides aber zu aufwendig & bei zickigen Zandern (die auf Lebendköfis gern aggressiv draufballern, bei Tot-Ködern aber ekelhaft vorsichtig sein können) zu auffällig, bzw. bietet zu viel Widerstand.

Eine schlichte Grundmontage, mit od. ohne Auftrieb beim Fetzen, halte ich für besser.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Ok, das sind doch mal alles Ideen nach meinem Geschmack, aber das Argument von Kati 48268 





> .....bei Tot-Ködern aber ekelhaft vorsichtig sein können) zu auffällig, bzw. bietet zu viel Widerstand.


 ist auch meiner Erfahrung nach so zu unterschreiben.
Ich muss dann eben weiter daran tüfteln wie ich den Fetzen am Besten DIREKT am Haken auftreiben lasse, ohne den Zander zu verschrecken


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Rig ist ja für Lebendköder gedacht und hat dabei den Nachteil, dass sich der Köfi in dem Seitenarm vertüdeln wird.
> Besser funktioniert da das Paternoster von Greys:
> http://prowla.greysfishing.com/de-d...oms/prowla-booms/prowla-360-paternoster-boom/
> 
> ...




Das ist meiner Meinung nach kompletter Blödsinn. 
Zum einen ist das eine sehr erprobte Methode auf Aal mit Wurm und fetzen, daher also bewährt. Zum anderen ist mir schleierhaft wie eine Montage die für die tüdelanfälligste Art der angelei entwickelt wurde (Sprich lebender köfi) bei Ausschluss des kritischen Faktors plötzlich anfällig sein soll. Grad die Verwendung von angemessenen materialen verhindert durch die Steifheit des abgehenden Arms verhindert verhedderungen. Wenn man dem nicht traut kann man ja immer noch die Variante auf der vorherigen Seite mit dem John Roberts Boom verwenden 

Weiterhin denke ich der Fragesteller wird auf Zander angeln wollen, wenn man da nen fixed patenoster wie in deinem Link empfiehlt gute Nacht. Der Fisch schleppt da beim Biss die upose, das grundblei und den schnurwiderstand mit. 

Weiterer Nachteil bei deinem Link ist das dünne hard mono, dass dort verwendet wird. Das ist komplette kacke und wenn man schon sowas fischen will sollte man wenigstens selbst binden mit Stahl und dafür die fox Bits verwenden. 

Über die vorsichtigkeit sollte man sich auf jeden Fall Gedanken machen, allerdings betrifft das vor allem den Widerstand beim Abzug und grade da spielt das dyson rig seine volle Stärke aus. 
Wenn es übrigens um Mega subtile Präsentation gehts würd ich den auftreibenden köfi oder fetzen ad acta legen. 
Natürlicher als tot statisch am Grund gehts wohl nicht. 
Beste Grüße


Ps: no offence, aber das konnte man so nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*



> Natürlicher als tot statisch am Grund gehts wohl nicht.



Finde ich auch. Dazu die Schwimmblase entfernen/zerstechen, dann kommts richtig gut.

Und möglichst mit offenem Bügel angeln - also nix Freilauf etc.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Besten Dank für das große Feedback auf meine anfangs gestellte Frage!

Das mit dem statisch am Grund fischen mache ich natürlich auch sehr gerne, jedoch komplett ohne Blei. 
Doch da ich beim letzen Ansitz so viele Fische wie noch nie an der Kiesgrube an der Rute hatte soll das ausgebaut werden. ALLE auf auftreibendem Köfi!!!
Mit ganzen Köfis knapp über Grund fischen, das bekomme ich hin. Doch meine am Anfang gestellte Frage war, wie ich den Fetzen knapp über Grund anbieten kann (OHNE POSE).


----------



## Allrounder17 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

War ein Versehen..

Sry


----------



## feko (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Hallo Taker.
Gibt noch ne möglichkeit.
Laufblei,Perle,Wirbel,VorfaCH,Haarmontae,Luftballon.
Den Luftballon ca 30 cm entfernt zum Haken montieren.
Und ganz wichtig,den Luftballon in einer gedeckten Farbe nehmen,sonst hat er Scheuchwirkung.
Petri Heil


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach kompletter Blödsinn.
> Hasi, jetzt tust du mir aber Unrecht.
> Zum einen ist das eine sehr erprobte Methode auf Aal mit Wurm und fetzen, daher also bewährt.
> Stimme dir zu, bei Aalen. Diesen sind grobe & auffällige Montagen doch total wurscht.
> ...


Pfft, jetzt bin ich eingeschnappt. Sieh zu wie du Grobian das wieder gut machst. Ich bevorzuge Scotch.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Ich bin auch Fluo Fan, aber das in dem greys Kit ist find ich von schlechter Qualität. 

Ansonsten


----------



## HD4ever (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

kleine Unterwasserpose davor !
zumindest bei Strömung sollte das gut funktionieren ....
bei Stillwasser / Baggersee würde ich es so machen mit ner Durchlaufmontage und 2 Wirbeln mit Stopperperle - also den Fischfetzen nicht auftreibend sondern übern Grund anbieten 
geht allerding nicht auf größere Entfernungen !
die Hauptschnur durch den Wirbel wo dann am langen Vorfach das Blei hängt!
so kann der Zander frei Schnur ziehen. An "meinem" ehemaligen Baggersee kamen dieabends eh in Ufernähe.
Man darf die auch dann nicht so lange ziehen lassen da sonst ein großer Schnurbogen zustande kommt und Probleme beim Anhieb - aber funktioniert !
evtl halt mit den Schurlängen etwas experimentieren ... die Länge zum Blei und dem kurzem Vorfach zum Haken


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Eine U-Pose wäre mir da schon zu derb.

So ein Fetzen wiegt ja quasi nix (unter Wasser gleich zweimal nicht) - ich würde einfach nen kleinen Auftriebskörper (Styroporperle, Korkbröckel)  in passender Größe direkt vor dem Haken aufs Vorfach ziehen und den Fetzen damit "austarieren"".

Falls nicht direkt auf dem Vorfach gewünscht --> beim Hakenanbinden das freie Ende etwas länger lassen und das Auftriebsdings da drauffädeln.

Den Auftriebskörper zwecks Unauffälligkeit und möglichst geringer Abzugs-Wasserwiderstands-Störung so klein wie möglich wählen (also keinen Mega-Waller-Klumpen oder großen Karpfen-Popup etc. verwenden).

Falls die Farbe des Dings zu auffällig sein sollte, einfach mit nem Edding etc. tarnend ansudeln.

Das Ganze dann dran an ne normale Grundmontage mit offenem Bügel.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

@ HD4Ever , sowas habe ich gesucht, ich würde das mal versuchen  und die SCHnur mittels einem Gummiband spannen. Durch die Spannung bleibt der Köder in der Schwebe und der Zander kann, den Köder frei nehmen, wenn er die SCHnur aus dem Gummi zieht.
Hier im Baggersee kommen die Zander auch oft bis ans Ufer, also werde ich es mal testen!
BESTEN DANK FÜR DEINEN TIPP


----------



## Dirk T (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Hallo,

 warum so kompliziert, einfach einen Streifen vom Rücken des Köfi abschneiden, hinterm Kopf geht's los so ca. 1-1,5 cm Breit, Länge je nach Größe des Köfi , dann den Haken vorsichtig im Unteren Bereich setzen dabei aufpassen das die Schwimmblase nicht beschädigt wird. Durch das fehlende Körpergewicht treibt der Köfie die komplette Vorfachlänge auf. Das ganze an einer Laufbleimontageschneide mit mindestens 100 g Blei. Naja ist dann halt ein großer Fetzen.........

 mfg
 Dirk


----------



## lute (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Ich würde auch eine dropshot montage nehmen und mit einem entsprechend schweren blei auf grund legen. Die rute schön aufrecht stellen. Bei mir am gewässer funktioniert das wunderbar. Freilauf beim abzug geht dann aber nicht mehr.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fischfetzen (Zander) auftreibend, aber wie?*

Simple Grundmontage zb mit Anti Tangle Boom. Auf das Vorfach eine verstellbare Pilotkugel aus der Forellenangelei. Klappt super. :m

Gemeint sind zb diese hier: http://bilder3.eazyauction.de/aclurup/artikelbilder/3506.jpg


----------

